# Sportrack



## lshells (May 9, 2020)

Has anyone tried putting a sportrack on a 2nd gen Cruze?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What kind of sportrack. I'm sure somebody has installed a roof rack, maybe not the exact one you'd like though. I've been really thinking I want a cargo basket.


----------



## lshells (May 9, 2020)

The brand sportrack makes an affordable rack but they don’t say it fits the gen 2 and I was just wondering if anyone tried


----------



## paulmosport (Jun 23, 2021)

lshells said:


> The brand sportrack makes an affordable rack but they don’t say it fits the gen 2 and I was just wondering if anyone tried


yes i have the sportrack sr1010 on mine. It doesn't hook the exact way as shown in youtube videos online but it is on.


----------

